# Syn Alia Training Method?



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Has anyone had an experience with the Syn Alia training method. We are considering working with a local trainer who uses this method. Would appreciate hearing from anyone out there who has tried this method.
Thank you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sorry, never heard of it. And from the number of viewings of your post, with no replies, I'm guessing a lot of us have never heard of it.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I googled it and turns out I have heard of it before, but I'm not sure it's what you'd be looking for if you're just training basic obedience. I've only heard of it being good for training movie tricks and such (and even there it's not very widely used or proven yet). For most things you don't need anything that complex/sophisticated, and a regular clicker trainer or other positive-reinforcement-based class will probably be easier to follow and get quicker results. But if there aren't any good positive-reinforcement-based trainers nearby, then the fancy bridge-and-target stuff would be definitely preferable to something that relies on compulsion.


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. I 've been using the clicker training method, and getting fair to good results. Maybe I'll just stay with the clicker and just work at getting better at it.


----------

